
Formally Proofed Secure and Private Single Sign-On for the Web - zie
https://spresso.me/index.html
======
zie
A talk about Web SSO from the authors of SPRESSO is available from 33C3 [0]
talking about OATH, OpenID Connect, Mozilla Persona and their
solution(SPRESSO) for secure, private formally proofed SSO.

[0] [http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ccc/congress/2016/webm-
hd/...](http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ccc/congress/2016/webm-
hd/33c3-7827-eng-deu-On_the_Security_and_Privacy_of_Modern_Single_Sign-
On_in_the_Web_webm-hd.webm)

------
boznz
Forgive me for being thick, I read the first page and ran the "demo" but what
does it do?

~~~
zie
It provides single sign on(SSO) in a decentralized, private manner. For
instance you see 'login with facebook/google' buttons all over the web, but
that gives FB/Google all sorts of fabulous information about you, and has zero
privacy. With Spresso, you can offer the same sort of thing, an identity you
can share across many different websites(provided they support spresso),
without sharing any information anywhere.

~~~
boznz
+1 informative

